# Renew / Extend current 457 visa



## Dee82 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi folks,

I thought this is a pretty straight forward scenario but I don't seem to be able to find an answer to my situation.

My current 457 visa is going to expire end of November this year. So far, I've been working with my company for almost 2 years and they're happy to extend my work contract for another 12 -24 months covering the same position.

However, how can I or my company apply to extend my 457 visa so I can use the whole 4 years? 
I assume renewing the new contract and send it to the immigration office won't do it?

I am aware that I could also apply for a 186 visa but this is at this stage not an option due to time and money.

I really hope you can give me some advise .

Thanks and have a lovely Sunday


----------



## Dee82 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok, I found out that it is NOT possible to extend the 457 visa. According to the Immigration office, it is necessary to go through all the application steps again.

1. Apply to be a sponsor
2. Nominate the position
3. Apply for the nominated position.

Cheers


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Dee82 -

That may not be entirely accurate, as if the employer is already a sponsor and their sponsorship is still active, they may not need to re-apply for sponsorship. But they would need to lodge a new nomination and visa application, and given the "crackdown" that the Australian government instituted earlier this year on 457 visas, it would be a good idea for you and your employer to review the new regulations and policy, especially areas such as "genuine position", the elimination of most IELTS test exemptions for 457 applicants, and others. The 457 is now far more difficult for many employers and applicants to navigate than it was prior to the "crackdown".

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

